# Conklin GTBD-7 7 String Bass on EBAY



## Ruins (Aug 9, 2008)

Conklin GTBD-7 7 String Bass Guitar neck-thru wine bei eBay.de: E-BÃ¤sse (endet 17.08.08 13:41:11 MESZ)


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice basses. The electronics package on them is very versatile. Although they can get a bit noisy. 

I like that they have a setting on the EQ to compensate for a low F# tuning.


----------



## Ruins (Aug 10, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> I like that they have a setting on the EQ to compensate for a low F# tuning.


what do you mean by that? i mean what kind of settings is that? how does it work?


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a push/pull pot on the bass tone control. Depending on how you have the trimpot set on the preamp module inside the control cavity. It'll either set it's frequency @ 31Hz or 23Hz.


----------



## Variant (Aug 26, 2008)

Mang... I need another one of this things... so I can defret it.


----------

